# Trying to influence some voting



## healeydays (Feb 25, 2013)

Guys,

As some of you know if you're on IAP, they have a bunch of pen beauty contests going on and I have entered one and today is the last day of voting. If you are a member, I hope you would all stop by and vote for my wonderful fruitcake pen in the edible pen contest. It's more of a joke, but I want to prove to the world that fruitcake does have another use in this world...

Today is the last day for voting...

Mike B

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f194/edible-pen-voting-poll-107769/


----------



## Kevin (Feb 25, 2013)

I voted for you Mike. I joined 5-21-2009 and have 2 posts. :lolol:


----------



## healeydays (Feb 25, 2013)

Now those are the type of votes I'm shooting for...


----------



## RusDemka (Feb 25, 2013)

lol you got my vote, i forget about IAP


----------



## rockb (Feb 25, 2013)

Hey Mike, ya got my vote. Good luck. Rocky


----------



## healeydays (Feb 25, 2013)

Just to up the ante, anyone who votes and posts here afterwards will be the running for their own fruitcake shipped to them if and when we do our next trade.

Just imagine the family's joy when the postal worker comes to your house with a box of wood and mixed in is a finely aged Hostess fruitcake...

--------------------


----------



## Kevin (Feb 25, 2013)

:lolol:


----------



## DKMD (Feb 25, 2013)

healeydays said:


> Just to up the ante, anyone who votes and posts here afterwards will be the running for their own fruitcake shipped to them if and when we do our next trade.
> 
> Just imagine the family's joy when the postal worker comes to your house with a box of wood and mixed in is a finely aged Hostess fruitcake...
> 
> --------------------



I'm glad I read the whole thread here... I was just about to vote for you! Whew, that was close!

Now, if you'll send it to Kevin...


----------



## healeydays (Feb 25, 2013)

DKMD said:


> healeydays said:
> 
> 
> > Just to up the ante, anyone who votes and posts here afterwards will be the running for their own fruitcake shipped to them if and when we do our next trade.
> ...



Done, Kevin has 2 drawings for fruitcake. If anyone else would like to have me change their drawing entry from themselves to Kevin, just let me know...


----------



## Kevin (Feb 25, 2013)

Fruitcake for a fruitcake.


----------



## Final Strut (Feb 25, 2013)

Hey now that is no fair because my Jolly Rancher pen is king. I mean who could deny grape and apple Jolly Ranchers right.


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 25, 2013)

Okie Dokie one more vote for the fruitcake


----------

